# Annual vaccination



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I have had Wellers reminder through for his vaccinations and I am sure on my last visit I discussed a reduced vaccination program of every 3 years with the vet. So I rang the office and they are insisting on yearly jabs and I just don't believe it's any good for the dogs. It's a total overload in the immune system, can cause health problems etc and actually doesn't provide any extra immunity. Some of these jabs are shown to last between 5-7 years!
So I am wondering what everyone else's opinion is on this? I know lots of people will be vaccinating annually as this is what the majority of vets do and we as owners believe what the professionals tell us. So please do not feel bad if this is what you do, it is not my intention to scare anyone but I just want to know if anyone else has questioned this and what response the got from their vet?
Thank you in advance


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've read about this too. Not only do they not need the immunity they can also get cancerous tumours developing at the sites of their injections. You can ask for their titers to be checked and skip some of the vaccinations. Here though an up to date rabies shot is mandated by law. We always opt for the three year one.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My vets call it the annual vaccination but what they actually do is vacinate yearly for lepto and every three years for the core diseases and this is what I have been doing up to now athough I am less sure about ongoing vacinations for Molly given her health problems. 

A local dog training club (Warwick) are going to be having a vet due for titre testing shortly but I am still undecided about what to do as both of mine are muck monsters and do go in areas where rats must be so I think are possibly at risk from lepto.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> My vets call it the annual vaccination but what they actually do is vacinate yearly for lepto and every three years for the core diseases and this is what I have been doing up to now athough I am less sure about ongoing vacinations for Molly given her health problems.
> 
> A local dog training club (Warwick) are going to be having a vet due for titre testing shortly but I am still undecided about what to do as both of mine are muck monsters and do go in areas where rats must be so I think are possibly at risk from lepto.


Well this is what I am sure I discussed with the vets last year. That one or two vaccs need doing yearly but most less often. But they are now saying it's the whole lot and I'm not happy about that or even convinced it needs doing. I am more than happy to take him for a health check and lepto jab but just don't want the rest. I have asked the nurse to get the vet to ring me, she didn't sound happy!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I find with my vets the receptionists who answer the phone vary and I have certainly heard conversations where what they are saying on the phone is almost certainly not what the vets would say


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes just the same thing happened!! She just rang me and the vets says the same as me, lol, I have now booked him in. Just didn't want him blasted with the full lot again!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My vets have started a regime where they get the lot for two years and then it's every other year.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I retired Inzi from agility last year I chose not to re vaccinate her. I did the same with Puff. 
This is a personal decision. 
While the dogs are attending club they will be vaccinated annually as the club requires that.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am feeling exactly the same, I wasn't sure last year but then decided to go ahead, that was Dudley's 3rd lot - he has now had all puppy jabs and boosters 2 years running, when you research there are a lot of people that have puppy jabs then first boosters then leave it, others just have lepto as that only lasts a year but have heard that it is lepto jabs that may cause most problems! My vet said she remembers when parvo etc was more common and worries if people don't vaccinate it will go back to being like that - but as long as they have immunity surely it wouldn't? I really think I will contact a vet that does the titer testing (checks level of immunity) my vet doesn't offer it, but I did find a list of vets that do when I was researching last year and there was one quite local to me. Of course it could be an issue if you need to leave them somewhere that insists on jabs being up to date, annoying that you can't just show the titer test results but i doubt the insurances would cover them then. My dog insurance won't cover for anything that he gets as a result of not having the jabs, but will still cover for other things (mind you with the small print I was reading today there are so many 'we won't pay for'...to read I'm wondering what I could claim for, but that is another issue!) last year a few weeks after his jabs Dudley got a big wart on his lip...when researching treatment a few sites said can be caused by vaccinations - vet said do nothing and keep an eye on it, In the end I used a homeopathic treatment and it went really quickly!


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that Olly had his first lot of vaccines I am more and more tempted not to vaccinate in the future. I focus on building and strengthening his immune system so that he can cope with nasties and ward them off. I plan to add no additives and chemicals to his diet so I chose not to use wormers and fleas treatments either. 
He contacted conjunctivitis from one of the puppies at puppy class and I managed to cure it with colloidal silver and green tea baths and no need for the vet, so this tells me that he is already dealing well with things.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I asked my vet how much titers would cost and the admin told me she thinks it's about $400 per dog. I think I will go one more full round next month as they still have daycare this summer to go. But after I may just pay for the titers (as I'd be saving on daycare costs). For now I work on helping their bodies filter out toxins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn I titre tested last year and travelled to Balanced Being in Wetherby it cost £26 for testing and health check . They have people going from as far a field as a Scotland in fact it was a woman from Liverpool that told me about them the results are ready in 30 mins if your happy to wait, they were lovely .
There's a chain of vets doing it at a reasonable price I'll try and find out who x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Medivet seem to be the chain. This is a list of vaccicheck stockists from Canine Health Concer x

http://www.petwelfarealliance.org/uploads/3/0/3/6/3036695/vaccicheck_(uk).doc


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Article on this subject in the Facebook blog of dogs naturally magazine today. Worth a read for sure.


----------

